# 5 hour energy before a ride



## Jim_bo (Jul 31, 2011)

I have gotten into the habit of downing a 5 hour energy before every ride. Not the brand name 5 hour energy that cost $3 a pop, but the knock offs you can buy at Walmart for about $0.75 per shot (i.e. Stackers). These things really have an impact on my ride. If I don't do one, it feels like I am dragging ass. But, when I do hit one, I feel much stronger on the ride and I always have a euphoric high after the ride.

Am I the only one who does this? This has become such a routine part of my rides, I buy these things 20 at a time.

Interested in other's experiences with this.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Jim_bo said:


> I have gotten into the habit of downing a 5 hour energy before every ride. Not the brand name 5 hour energy that cost $3 a pop, but the knock offs you can buy at Walmart for about $0.75 per shot (i.e. Stackers). These things really have an impact on my ride. If I don't do one, it feels like I am dragging ass. But, when I do hit one, I feel much stronger on the ride and I always have a euphoric high after the ride.
> 
> Am I the only one who does this? This has become such a routine part of my rides, I buy these things 20 at a time.
> 
> Interested in other's experiences with this.


I agree 100% with you.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

What's in them?


----------



## Jim_bo (Jul 31, 2011)

Travis Bickle said:


> What's in them?


A bit of taurine, guarine, some caffeine and a boatload of vitamin B


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Arent these things bad for you? It cant be natural and your body adjusts to it and maybe rely on it over time.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Taurine is organic and found in all kinds of animals and is essential for cardiovascular health. Gurana is from a plant and is a kind of aphrodisiac/caffeine. None of these things are bad for you in reasonable quantities. The horror stories you hear about kids drinking Red Bull and dying are usually a result of drinking WAY too much of it; coffee would probably do the same thing if drank in similar amounts. Sugar is probably the worst thing in a can of this stuff. I like Red Bull, BTW, usually drink several a week. Like anything else except for bike riding, moderation...


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

Your body may be developing a dependency on it.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

When I read the original post, I initially thought, "who buys that crap?" Then I realized I take a lot of those type of ingredients, but in a custom blend I create from an array of Internet-purchased products [AKA granulated-chemicals-in-a-bag]. I once paid Amazon a bunch of money for 10 grams of pure Yohimbe powder. It came with the smallest spoon you can imagine. You had to be very, very careful with dosing. Or else you find yourself driving to the trailhead hearing this "self-talk":

"just keep driving and everything will be fine"
"just keep driving and everything will be fine"
"Why is my face is hot?!?"
"just keep driving and everything will be fine"


----------



## markom (Jan 21, 2004)

chazpat said:


> Hey! Here's an idea, why don't you just eat a healthy diet instead of mega-dosing on vitamin B?


Nah, too easy. Just give me a solution which I can buy easily, can't be bothered to think about the diet 

Actually, proper diet is the key, on a longer ride you burn what you have digested during last 12-24hrs or even earlier than that. Alternatively you can run on carbohydrates but you have to keep delivering them all the time.


----------



## Jim_bo (Jul 31, 2011)

markom said:


> Nah, too easy. Just give me a solution which I can buy easily, can't be bothered to think about the diet
> 
> Actually, proper diet is the key, on a longer ride you burn what you have digested during last 12-24hrs or even earlier than that. Alternatively you can run on carbohydrates but you have to keep delivering them all the time.


Maybe I should have been clearer in my original post.

First, I am married to a Registered Dietitian. So, I have more access to professional dietary advice than most people here. Therefore, the purpose of this thread was not to seek such advice.

Second, it is absurd to suggest that diet alone is the only reasonable approach. A large percentage of the entire biking community uses performance enhancing substances that exceed normal diets. As ability level and performance increases, usage increases. It would be difficult to find a single pro level rider who uses diet alone to enhance performance. To suggest such indicts not me, but practically every pro level rider and a large percentage of sub pro level riders.

My intent of this thread was simply to ask if others use 5 hour energies for performance enhancements and what their experiences with them are. I'm also interested in hearing about any other performance enhancing substance people use and their experiences with them.

As stated before, Taurine and Gurana are natural substances. Vitamin B is frequently used for energy (and as my wife says, that which isn't used just become expensive urine), and there likely isn't a person on this site who doesn't ingest caffeine. So, no lectures are necessary. However, I would be interested in knowing if someone has used them and had positive or negative effects.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

I've used tons of different ergogenic substances for performance and recovery. I've read/researched lots, and tested extensively on myself. Sort of a hobby. Some things work for me, some don't, some it's hard to tell because they're more long-term. I think you'll be better served reading, and experimenting (rather than posting here, no offense). First thing that will be confirmed: caffeine works. But ask: how much is optimal per dose? Is there a daily max? Does coffee have a performance or health benefit over caffeine? What stacks well with caffeine? Is there a benefit to using caffeine *exclusively* as an ergogenic aid (i.e cutting it out except when physically performing)?


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

All the healthy/unhealthy arguing aside, I’ve used them, name-brand ones and cheap ones. 
I definitely notice a positive difference using them, especially on hard rides, regardless of length. I’d like to believe I’ve got a big enough sample to say they help and it’s not confirmation bias. 

My favorite ones (sadly not cheap) are the Isagenix eShots. I feel more focus and power, and less hot jittery manic energy.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Vit B does not provide energy. It is a catalyst in the chemical reaction that converts glucose to energy. If you already have ample B in your diet more does not do anything. It is like dumping spark plugs in your gas tank to make your car faster. Taurine and Gaurine likewise. The most active ingredients in any of the energy drinks are sugar and caffeine. The rest are marketing.


----------



## Jim_bo (Jul 31, 2011)

dave54 said:


> Vit B does not provide energy. It is a catalyst in the chemical reaction that converts glucose to energy. If you already have ample B in your diet more does not do anything. It is like dumping spark plugs in your gas tank to make your car faster. Taurine and Gaurine likewise. The most active ingredients in any of the energy drinks are sugar and caffeine. The rest are marketing.


Interesting. Have you tried any of the gels or goos with caffeine? If what your saying is true, they should work as well.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Caffeine in goo or in many nutritional drinks isn't there in doses to give you a caffeine high. Simplifying, caffeine is a proven ingredient that helps the body absorb other beneficial elements that are immediately available to be used as fuel. Typically it will be added in an amount that "might" equal a cup of coffee. It's the stimulant related supplements that tend to have the doses that will kick you in the nuts and give you the jitters.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

A simple cup off coffee, cream, no sugar, on an empty stomach works best for me.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Watching the thread. Keep personal insults out of it.


----------



## Jim_bo (Jul 31, 2011)

Miker J said:


> A simple cup off coffee, cream, no sugar, on an empty stomach works best for me.


I don't drink coffee. I wish I did for this very reason. So, has anyone tried just simple caffeine pills like these along with some form of carb intake? A typical cup of coffee, according to Siri, has about 150mg of caffeine. These pills have about 200 (less than a cup and a half of coffee). Does anyone have opinion of whether that may be preferable to the simple 5hour energy approach?


----------



## Corey Trevor (Apr 24, 2017)

A redbull or monster before the ride does me wonders. I'll have to try one of those stackers out before my ride today. No more exertion headaches, no noodle legs afterward, and no weak feeling during the ride. Add a bag of haribo gummy bears to snack on during pit stops and I feel like I can ride all day.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I can't eat anything before I ride...it all comes back up. I also don't feel like I need supplements to get "hyped" for a ride. Not "bragging" that I am a purist, but the ride routine has never involved any pre-ride fueling other than what I eat the night/day before. The most I will do is a granola bar or peanut butter sandwich before I go, or during the ride of it is a long one. Granted, I am a weekend warrior at best, and I never, ever, race. I push myself, but not to the point of stupidity. I have nothing to prove to anyone on that level. I only have to prove things to myself

I have always mis-trusted the energy drinks and "power" stuff because, as some have said on this post, they introduce way out of balance amounts of stuff into your system. I just don't trust that. I do think they are mostly "hype"...like a placebo.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

sXeXBMXer said:


> I can't eat anything before I ride...it all comes back up. I also don't feel like I need supplements to get "hyped" for a ride. Not "bragging" that I am a purist, but the ride routine has never involved any pre-ride fueling other than what I eat the night/day before. The most I will do is a granola bar or peanut butter sandwich before I go, or during the ride of it is a long one. Granted, I am a weekend warrior at best, and I never, ever, race. I push myself, but not to the point of stupidity. I have nothing to prove to anyone on that level. I only have to prove things to myself
> 
> I have always mis-trusted the energy drinks and "power" stuff because, as some have said on this post, they introduce way out of balance amounts of stuff into your system. I just don't trust that. I do think they are mostly "hype"...like a placebo.


Agreed. There seems to be more and more evidence that vitamins, minerals, etc in food interact with each other and from what I have seen, there is still very little evidence showing that vitamin "pills" have the same benefit as getting them from real food. 5 hour appears to mostly be caffeine, with the rest more for marketing as someone mentioned. I am surprised that a Registered Dietitian would think consuming it would be a good thing. Maybe it is harmless but I am not a fan of this type of thing.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't do caffeine before or during rides but I know lot's of people do, pro cyclists included. Sugar is what I need during rides, just about any form of energy gel, bar, or drink works for me. Also bananas. I definitely feel a negative impact if I forget sugar snacks on any ride over an hour or so.

Before and after rides just good food, lots of carbs and veggies.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Jim_bo said:


> I don't drink coffee. I wish I did for this very reason. So, has anyone tried just simple caffeine pills like these along with some form of carb intake? A typical cup of coffee, according to Siri, has about 150mg of caffeine. These pills have about 200 (less than a cup and a half of coffee). Does anyone have opinion of whether that may be preferable to the simple 5hour energy approach?


A caffeine pill is what I prefer before a hard ride. Easier on my stomach and the energy feels "cleaner" and less jittery than energy drinks and other stronger pre workout supplements.


----------



## mrFreelancer (Apr 25, 2017)

Here's my routine for anyone that cares (and don't care)...

- Get a full night's rest (sleep more hrs than I would in a normal work day routine)
- Get up early, have a full breakfast that'll boost my anticipated ride
- Down a few energy gels (I like the CLIF Shots)
- Take my time driving to the designation
- Enjoy the ride


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

1 to 2 beers before, then one every 8-10 miles. No supplements, some random snacks if I'm going to be out more than 12-15 miles. Never had a cramp or 'bonked' in 25+ years of riding, done lots of rides in the 30+ mile range and even some up near 60. (Real New England singletrack riding, not dirt-roadie cruise miles).


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

slapheadmofo said:


> 1 to 2 beers before, then one every 8-10 miles. No supplements, some random snacks if I'm going to be out more than 12-15 miles. Never had a cramp or 'bonked' in 25+ years of riding, done lots of rides in the 30+ mile range and even some up near 60. (Real New England singletrack riding, not dirt-roadie cruise miles).


Whiskey in your water bottle? I've done rides like that but just once in a blue moon, you must be one bamf to be able to handle it on a regular basis because beer is about the exact opposite of what your body actually needs during physical stress.

Believe me I'm not judging, whatever ped works is fine by me!


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

J.B. Weld said:


> Whiskey in your water bottle? I've done rides like that but just once in a blue moon, you must be one bamf to be able to handle it on a regular basis because beer is about the exact opposite of what your body actually needs during physical stress.
> 
> Believe me I'm not judging, whatever ped works is fine by me!


I can't say that carbonation or alcohol is easy on the gut for most folks during a workout, but TBH, beer has a fair bit of simple carbs, and frankly, tastes really good. Those two things are half the battle when looking at workout nutrition.

A cold beer and little peppery beef jerky on a long ride sounds pretty damn awesome actually. 
It's most likely a bunch of factors involved, but I feel like the odd few times I've packed a mid-ride beer, I've found the 'flow' and been "in" the ride more than I can ever recreate with stimulants.

My love of beer aside, on morning rides especially, I just can't get my ass in gear without caffeine. I love coffee as much as beer, but all that liquid needed to properly caffeinate my self makes me kinda nauesous. energy shots work great for the AM rides, and beer for the afternoon/evening/night excursions.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Fats and protein for me, real food whenever possible. Carb bars and gels are a last resort item, my body doesn't run well on sugar. 

5 hour energys give me the shakes, I'm not a fan unless it's just a sip.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

J.B. Weld said:


> Whiskey in your water bottle? I've done rides like that but just once in a blue moon, you must be one bamf to be able to handle it on a regular basis because beer is about the exact opposite of what your body actually needs during physical stress.
> 
> Believe me I'm not judging, whatever ped works is fine by me!


No whiskey for me, I'm a lightweight!

Beer is EXACTLY what my body needs in times of stress. 

Seriously though, I'm not some high-level XC racer in training. I ride for fun. I also drink beer for fun. The two go hand-in-hand as far as I'm concerned. I do try not to smoke too much during a ride. Well, at least as far as cigarettes go anyway; it's pretty much impossible to be too stoned to ride (this based on decades of research across a wide cross-section of mountain bikers).

Funny thing is, I would never let one of those 5 hour things past my lips. Hmmm...


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

ARandomBiker said:


> A cold beer and little peppery beef jerky on a long ride sounds pretty damn awesome actually.
> It's most likely a bunch of factors involved, but I feel like the odd few times I've packed a mid-ride beer, I've found the 'flow' and been "in" the ride more than I can ever recreate with stimulants.


In lower doses alcohol is actually a stimulant. I love beer, good peppered beef jerky too but the few carbs and sugar you get out of a beer doesn't offset the downsides from a performance standpoint, as soon as it's ingested your body drops the ball in other areas and prioritizes the process of eliminating the toxin. I won't argue that if anyone feels differently but it's just a simple fact.

Beer makes me ride better too btw, also makes me smarter....... 



slapheadmofo said:


> No whiskey for me, I'm a lightweight!
> 
> Beer is EXACTLY what my body needs in times of stress.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

slapheadmofo said:


> Beer is EXACTLY what my body needs in times of stress.


Better stock up now that you are a mod in the ebike forum!

Anyone who is gelling or otherwise consuming carbs prior to riding:

Your body should have enough glycogen stored that you don't need additional before your ride. Normally gels/carb bars are used after about an hour of riding to replenish the energy to go further. Has anyone found this not to be true and that they need the carb push before they start?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Jim_bo said:


> As stated before, Taurine and Gurana are natural substances.


So is arsenic.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

chazpat said:


> Your body should have enough glycogen stored that you don't need additional before your ride. Normally gels/carb bars are used after about an hour of riding to replenish the energy to go further. Has anyone found this not to be true and that they need the carb push before they start?


Glycogen stores last about 90 minutes at a moderate pace, and as little as 30 at a hard effort. My AppleWatch says my average HR on a singlespeed ride is about 165-170. I need carbs every 45-50 minutes or I'll "be out of matches" in 65-70 minutes. I know this from experience on multiple occasions.

I do a little better biking because I can coast, or modify effort with gears, but back when I was really into distance running (40mile+ races), if I got behind on nutrition and felt even a whisper of impending 'bonk' I was already behind the curve and it's tough to get back on top.

I could eat and hydrate better and probably extend those numbers, but really, I ride for fun, so....meh.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

I use a little caffeine to try and stave off headaches from high exertion, I don't feel any performance gain.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

ARandomBiker said:


> Glycogen stores last about 90 minutes at a moderate pace, and as little as 30 at a hard effort. My AppleWatch says my average HR on a singlespeed ride is about 165-170. I need carbs every 45-50 minutes or I'll "be out of matches" in 65-70 minutes. I know this from experience on multiple occasions.


Do carbs immediately before a ride provide you a benefit (assuming you're generally fueled up)?


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Jim_bo said:


> I don't drink coffee. I wish I did for this very reason. So, has anyone tried just simple caffeine pills like these along with some form of carb intake? A typical cup of coffee, according to Siri, has about 150mg of caffeine. These pills have about 200 (less than a cup and a half of coffee). Does anyone have opinion of whether that may be preferable to the simple 5hour energy approach?


The caffeine in coffee works well for me, but from any other source it makes my head swimmy. I've been told the caffeine naturally occurring in coffee is different from that found in most other things like soda. Not sure if that is true.

The single most energizing thing I've found is keeping my stomach empty during the day. Everyone is different but seems that while I'm still feeling good other riders are bonking about 1/2 hour after they suck down something high in carbs.

But, I do drink coffee throughout the day, and the rare dip of Redman - that keeps me rollin'.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Ryder1 said:


> Do carbs immediately before a ride provide you a benefit (assuming you're generally fueled up)?


Perhaps if you define those 'carbs' as immediately available sugars.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

While 5 hour energy drinks work, they contain artificial flavors, sweeteners and dyes. I wouldn't drink these everyday, I'd look for a healthier option.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Mckinley said:


> While 5 hour energy drinks work, they contain artificial flavors, sweeteners and dyes. I wouldn't drink these everyday, I'd look for a healthier option.


I have no interest in defending 5-hour, but I do not believe it contains any artificial flavors, sweeteners or dyes.

According to the label, its ingredients are:

Niacin 30 mg - 150% of the RDA.
Vitamin B6 40 mg - 2000% of the RDA.
Folic acid 400 mg - 100% of the RDA.
Vitamin B12 500 mcg - 8333% of the RDA.
Energy blend: taurine, glucuronic acid, malic acid, N-acetyl L tyrosine, L-phenylalanine, caffeine, and citicoline.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

When I looked up these Walmart stackers and scrolled down to the ingredient list, it listed natural and artificial flavours, sucralose, acesulfame potassium and some bottles listed dyes. Can't post a link so don't know if we're talking about the same product or not?!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Cleared2land said:


> I have no interest in defending 5-hour, but I do not believe it contains any artificial flavors, sweeteners or dyes.
> 
> According to the label, its ingredients are:
> 
> ...


Like I said earlier (which OP didn't like and it appears a mod deleted after OP complained), Hey! Here's an idea, why don't you just eat a healthy diet instead of mega-dosing on vitamin B? I'll go ahead and apologize if my advise is rude or insulting to anyone.

8333% of recommended daily allowance of B12
2000% of recommended daily allowance of B6

I am shocked that a registered dietitian would be ok with this, especially if consumed on a regular basis. Unless there are updated studies I have not seen, megadosing on vitamins is not considered a good thing to do in most cases.

A little google fu brings up:

"However, even very large doses of vitamins E, K, B1, B2, B12, and biotin, and pantothenic acid appear safe for human beings."

"Vitamin B6	Continued use of 50 mg or more a day may damage nerves in arms,
legs, hands, and feet. Some experts say the damage is likely to be
temporary; others say that it may be permanent."

So based on this, I am assuming a normal diet would provide less than 10 mg of B6 so you would still be under the 50 mg for the day. But who knows if they have researched what 40 mg might cause. Interestingly (or maybe not), a very large dose of vitamin K could possibly kill me as I am susceptible to blood clots, which K greatly influences.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Ryder1 said:


> Do carbs immediately before a ride provide you a benefit (assuming you're generally fueled up)?


Simple carbs, not complex. Lots of variables, too. If you're taking on proteins at the same time, that can affect absorption rates and how your body processes. Personally, I need to fuel to ride. Bonking is just not an option after doing it once or twice early in my biking experiences. I'm still blown away at how many of my "serious" riding friends take nutrition and fueling for granted. It pisses me off to no end to make the time and go through the motions to get to a ride and have someone end up bonking out. I ride by myself a WHOLE LOT because of that! :lol: My preference is take on foods leaning more towards simple carbs, less on proteins, and be done with intake about 2 hours before my jaunt. If I stretch that to longer than 2 hours, I might consider a GU gel prior to starting my ride or sometimes a Red Bull. Just something to peak that glucose so I know right where I'm at when starting off. I use Tailwind Nutrition a whole lot and typically will bring a 21 oz bottle on the frame mount that has 200 calories in it along with all the electrolyte components. That's in addition to my camelbak bladder. With that, I'm golden for a solid 2+ hours.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

That Niacin in there is a kicker, too. It's not a hyperdose but has anyone else taken Niacin? My doc prescribed it for me once as a daily and holy-smokes, that can kick your ass! Causes flushness and some pretty bizarre sensations when you're on it. I wonder how much of the 5 our buzz is coming from a component of that?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Mckinley said:


> While 5 hour energy drinks work, they contain artificial flavors, sweeteners and dyes. I wouldn't drink these everyday, I'd look for a healthier option.





Cleared2land said:


> I have no interest in defending 5-hour, but I do not believe it contains any artificial flavors, sweeteners or dyes.
> 
> According to the label, its ingredients are:
> 
> ...





Mckinley said:


> When I looked up these Walmart stackers and scrolled down to the ingredient list, it listed natural and artificial flavours, sucralose, acesulfame potassium and some bottles listed dyes. Can't post a link so don't know if we're talking about the same product or not?!


I'm specifically referring to 5-hour ENERGY shots just as you did in the 1st quote and the title of this thread. Not Walmart brand, or any others.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

Oh My Sack! said:


> My preference is take on foods leaning more towards simple carbs, less on proteins, and be done with intake about 2 hours before my jaunt.


I also like to avoid calories in the 1-2 hours before riding, but for a while had been taking 10g of BCAAs before riding, in hopes of improving recovery (mixed research on this). To this end, I was stacking it with ~10g of simple carbs to aid absorption of BCAAs and ~2g of creatine. I do a lot of short intense rides, often on a SS, and it hits my quads pretty hard. I sorta treated it like a gym workout, with protein/carb shake afterwards. My goal was to be able to have fresh legs each time I rode. I've had to dial the intensity back recently [unrelated], so have laid off this stuff lately.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

chazpat said:


> 2000% of recommended daily allowance of B6


There's B6 in a lot of supps. Easy to get too much. That's why I don't like taking these products that have groups of random ingredients. It becomes hard to control what you're taking. For example, if you take just one shot of 5-hour, should you take a multi? ZMA?

And folic acid (B9) - I try to minimize this stuff and prefer the folate found in better supps. Also, feds (US) require folic acid be fortified in all white bread/pasta (rice?) type starches in hopes of preventing birth defects in malnourished pregnant women. I don't want more of the stuff.

Vit. K - yep, my father was having problems with it until he realized it doesn't play well with blood thinners. You definitely need to know what you're taking.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Ryder1 said:


> Do carbs immediately before a ride provide you a benefit (assuming you're generally fueled up)?


Depends on your body, and the carbs you use. Some people don't digest food well because the gut shuts down with all the blood being pulled to large muscles and for cooling. Others can maintain some GI activation during exercise. 
Simple sugars are more easily pulled across the intestine wall, and require no processing by the stomach, so it's less likely to upset the system (nausea). virtually nothing is taken into the body in the stomach, which breaks down food for digestion in the intestines.

It usually takes 15-20 minutes to get into the intestine, so carbs as you clip in may be tough to make use of as they stall out in the stomach due to no blood. Stomach is a processing station, not a holding cell.

I like to get my carbs loaded about 30 minutes prior to exercise, so I'm rolling on a semi-empty stomach, use all my glycogen and be uptaking energy with no nausea. Once the system stabilizes after the initial response to exercise, I can introduce frequent, small doses of sugar and lots of water to fuel the fire.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Cleared2land said:


> I'm specifically referring to 5-hour ENERGY shots just as you did in the 1st quote and the title of this thread. Not Walmart brand, or any others.


Ok, and the real 5 hour energy has artificial flavours and sucralose according to their ingredient list. Walmart stackers are similar. OP referred to both. 
Can't post a pic off my phone of the ingredient list, but it's all there below the energy blend list.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

You are correct. I actually looked at a box of 5 hour energy and I was incorrect. It does contain those other ingredients that you have listed. 

This stuff isn't for me.


----------



## Jim_bo (Jul 31, 2011)

coke said:


> A caffeine pill is what I prefer before a hard ride. Easier on my stomach and the energy feels "cleaner" and less jittery than energy drinks and other stronger pre workout supplements.


I think I'm going to try the caffeine pills. Seems like it is cleaner than the 5 hour energy thing without all the strange stuff.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

Jim_bo said:


> So, has anyone tried just simple caffeine pills like these


I say go for the caffeine pills you referenced and skip the Walmart garbage. Caffeine won't give you the same buzz, but is cheap, not unhealthy, not a bad habit, and should give you a small performance boost at the 200mg level (if you don't otherwise take caffeine). Let riding provide your stoke from there.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

Ah, just missed your post.

Good decision!


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

What strikes me about 5 hour energy is how incredibly profitable the company has become. There can't be more than 3-4 cents of ingredients per bottle. Me thinks there is a HUGE market for a healthy competitor that would provide the same or better effects.

Op, I'm not anti vitamin B consumption but 1 thing we know for sure is that B vitamins compete for absorption. By taking a relatively high dose of a few B vitamins on a regular basis you inevitably become deficient in the other B vitamins. This is why full B vitamin spectrum supplements come in a ratio found in food.

I'm not sure how any of you guys use caffeine before mountain biking. I like to occasionally use it before I hit the gym but on my bike where I'm sending my heart rate above 160 BPM...fuhgeddaboutit.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2017)

Jim_bo said:


> I think I'm going to try the caffeine pills. Seems like it is cleaner than the 5 hour energy thing without all the strange stuff.


Jim_bo, why don't you just do your own little comparison and report back your results? Everyone's body is going to react differently to caffeine. I've tried coffee, Red Bull, sugar free Red Bull, various 5 hr energy drinks...for me, nothing works better than a cup of good strong coffee right before the ride.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Jim_bo said:


> I think I'm going to try the caffeine pills. Seems like it is cleaner than the 5 hour energy thing without all the strange stuff.


Most likely a huge component of the effect is the tuarine which may also work synergistically with the caffeine. Lot of interesting studies coming on out on taurine and it's effects on the aging brain. I wouldn't fear the least in consuming taurine. To the contrary it will help scavenge and protect at least the brain from extra free radicals inevitably produced by vigorous exercise.


----------



## Spocknasty (Oct 6, 2017)

Nutrition aside, I usually down a Redbull before riding - I definitely notice a difference (I'm sure the influx of the water in it helps as well) and feel more alert and ready to attack. If I'm going to buy anything it's Redbull as they support our sport.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

WHALENARD said:


> Most likely a huge component of the effect is the tuarine which may also work synergistically with the caffeine. Lot of interesting studies coming on out on taurine and it's effects on the aging brain. I wouldn't fear the least in consuming taurine. To the contrary it will help scavenge and protect at least the brain from extra free radicals inevitably produced by vigorous exercise.


Where can we find some of this information that you've referred to?


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Cleared2land said:


> Where can we find some of this information that you've referred to?


I read a lot of studies so it can be laborious to go back & find the specific ones. Can start here though the 2004 study in FASEB journal is worth a read. Keep in mind there over 550k peer reviewed published studies on the efficacy of supplementation.

https://scholar.google.com/scholar?...ved=0ahUKEwjv6_zIh_7WAhVj8IMKHUktA5UQgQMIIzAA


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Cleared2land said:


> So is arsenic.


https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19514944


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Very intriguing. It's always pleasing to see academic and peer reviewed papers as a reference and not Web MD or a Facebook comment. I frequent Science Direct and AAAS/Science regularly to find valid information. 

Thanks for the reference!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I like coffee, but I haven't really noticed pre-ride coffee consumption making a difference on my ride as compared to rides where I don't drink coffee prior.

What does make a difference is what I eat. If I eat a breakfast that's too heavily carb-based, and then go ride, I burn through that breakfast far too fast and I get hungry pretty quickly. If I add some protein through eggs, a little bacon, or something like that, I fare much better. Of course, I can't go out and hammer immediately after finishing breakfast. Gotta give time, but for me that stuff works better than the half-baked heavily marketed supplements.

I've tried a number of those energy drinks and supplements and they always leave me with a spazzy, jittery feeling that I just don't like. Some of them have hit me pretty hard before I finish a single one. Nope. Just nope. Yeah, a former coworker of mine is currently sponsored by Red Bull. Doesn't make me want to drink it.

During my ride, I usually carry a lunch (sandwich and some fruit, usually). Beyond that, I've usually got a couple bars or some gummies of some kind or another (not a big fan of gels) that I can dip into if I need a snack. Some places I've ridden have had places I could stop and grab a soda and/or some ice cream in the middle of a really long ride. That can be a real treat on a hot day, but gotta keep quantities down, because overindulging has definitely caused the misery level to ramp up in the past.


----------



## Mckinley (Apr 22, 2017)

Op could try something like Vega pre energizing workout. It's meant for less intense workouts but could help. I've used it on longer rides with climbs on hot days to keep the legs from feeling so tired at the end of the ride, seemed to work.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Just tried one of those Stackers today. I have never had one so I had my wife scoop some from Wallymart. I'm not seeing the benefit as it applies to riding nutrition. Yeah, the little buzz or jolt they provide might be momentarily inspiring but really, I would rather they HAD sugar or something that would at least bump the glucose factor as that would at least be a bit more favorable in getting fuel to the muscles. I think I'll be sticking to my current routine of pre-ride fueling and my "never-fails-me" Tailwind mix for my during ride fuel calories, electrolytes, and hydration. It's so easy.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

How many scoops are u using per 24oz for tailwind?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

jacksonlui said:


> How many scoops are u using per 24oz for tailwind?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


On the average, I'll run 200 calories (2 scoops) on my typical ride that I expect to be on for 1.5 to maybe 2 hrs. Shorter rides on hot days maybe just 1 scoop for the electrolytes. If I know or suspect a longer ride might be high output, I've run as much as 300 calories. I carry it in water bottle and carry clean water in my camelbak Mule NV or my Palos fanny pak.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Im using 6 scoops for 2.5-3hr ride. Seems to work. Probably more when its real hot.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

That's 600 calories. Is that all in one 24oz bottle or 2? I find my water need to be about 1 bottle per hour so I'll usually consume straight water for that first hour and then start hitting the calories in my 2nd hour. Knowing that the gut will only process about 300 cal in that hour, I prefer to not use more of the product than will do me full benefit. I guess going with concentrate I could meter that volume and take it in with camelbak water, especially on a long effort. My multi-weekly rides tend to not be of such lengthy efforts, though. I'm usually at that 1.5 to 2 hr mark, usually with a sustained higher effort level.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Its in about 80oz of water. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_bo (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh My Sack! said:


> Just tried one of those Stackers today. I have never had one so I had my wife scoop some from Wallymart. I'm not seeing the benefit as it applies to riding nutrition. Yeah, the little buzz or jolt they provide might be momentarily inspiring but really, I would rather they HAD sugar or something that would at least bump the glucose factor as that would at least be a bit more favorable in getting fuel to the muscles. I think I'll be sticking to my current routine of pre-ride fueling and my "never-fails-me" Tailwind mix for my during ride fuel calories, electrolytes, and hydration. It's so easy.


This is really interesting. These things really must affect people differently. I have friends who take them and say they do nothing. For me, it really lights the fire. I am not sure why the big difference.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Jim_bo said:


> This is really interesting. These things really must affect people differently. I have friends who take them and say they do nothing. For me, it really lights the fire. I am not sure why the big difference.


It did "something". I felt the caffeine affects and while that has a bit of a motivational jolt, overall the elixir didn't offer anything in the way of glucose boost or fuel benefit. I could see this as a crutch for those days that I'm on my way to go ride but don't really feel like it? Usually those days take me 3 or 4 miles of solid riding to snap out of that funk. This might help right out of the gate perhaps.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Oh My Sack! said:


> It did "something". I felt the caffeine affects and while that has a bit of a motivational jolt, overall the elixir didn't offer anything in the way of glucose boost or fuel benefit. I could see this as a crutch for those days that I'm on my way to go ride but don't really feel like it? Usually those days take me 3 or 4 miles of solid riding to snap out of that funk. This might help right out of the gate perhaps.


I've heard even just one dose can cause kidney stones. jk!


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

chazpat said:


> I've heard even just one dose can cause kidney stones. jk!


But according to the label, at least I'd be immune to Tarantula Hawk stings and Cholla cactus....so I'm good! :lol:


----------

